# flash drive not being recognized



## sansircar (Feb 20, 2008)

I have a 6GB flash drive from WD company. My computer(Win XP) has stopped recognizing it and thus no drive is allocated for it in windows explorer. when i plug-in the flash drive, i do see in the righ-bottom corner, as small message showing "Found USB hardware" and "hardware recognized" and also and icon popping in the tray with tooltip - "safe removal of hardware" - but no drive comes up in the windows explorer. i also opened DiskManagement under Computer management to see if my machine recognized it - but dont find any entry for it there. I tried the same on a couple of other machines with same result.
The number behind my flash drive says - WD60W028(if that would be of any help).


----------



## Prezzy (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi sansircar, 

Have you tried going into the device manager and remove all items related to USB such as Root Hub and USB controller, do this by right clicking each item and choosing uninstall ?? 

Once you have done that restart your pc & let windows find the usb items again, then try your usb flash drive. It should now install correctly & you should be able to use it again. 

Incidentally when in device manager if you see anything with a yellow exclamation mark then remove that as well !!! It might be the usb flash drive after it had failed install & as such wont be redetected when plugged in !!! 

If you right click on my computer, then go to properties & then to the hardware tab, you will see device manager here !!

Hope this helps,

Cheers


----------



## sansircar (Feb 20, 2008)

i tried uninstalling my usb drivers and landed losing my kb's and mouse's functionality as both of them work via the usb port. anyway after getting the kb and the mouse back, i opened the Device Manager and scrolled down to Universal Serial Bus Controllers. it was then that i plugged in my flash drive. in the list of USB drivers under Universal Serial Bus Controllers a new driver got added by the name USB Mass Storage Device. Similarly within Device manager --> Disk Drives --> an entry got added by the name WDC WD60 WP-32LPV0 USB Device.
right clicked on it - tried the properties - but the drive did not get adde to Windows Explorer.


----------



## shahedjoy (Jan 19, 2008)

try 2 format ur C: drive & install new os th attach ur drive evrythng works f9.


----------



## blackdronza (Mar 30, 2009)

Uhm did you try plugging it in your back panel USB ports?


----------

